
Ask HN: How can I video chat using my TV - quietthrow
I want to what people’s setups are today to video chat with family and friends using their tv - FaceTime, WhatsApp etc service dosnt matter.<p>It seems like one needs to buy a Mac mini or similar computer and hook it up to the tv  to do this. Wondering if there is a better way
======
wtracy
The only special-purpose device I know of for what you want is Portal TV from
Facebook.

Most video chat isn't done via television.

